
Ask HN: Anyone running production systems on a dedicated server? - hguhghuff
I’m lookkng at dedicated servers from HostGator, Vultr, 1&amp;1, Hostwinds... companies like that.<p>The dedicated servers seem very powerful and cheap compared to cloud hosting. Anyone got experience running produ running production systems on dedicated hosts? What has your experience been like? Pros&#x2F;cons?<p>Recommend for or against?
======
iamNumber4
I have many dedicated servers for client production systems. I have found it
is cheaper than a virtual private server. I also feel I have more control over
the infrastructure. However I do use online backup services like tarsnap for
Disaster recovery. I also have dedicated replacement hardware in case of a
failure.

Really the answer to your question is: it depends.

Some times a virtual cloud server makes sense, sometimes a on premise server
running kubernetes is the answer. I would recommend you look at how you will
need to scale in the future and not paint yourself into a corner. If you do on
premises correctly migrating to a cloud server is painless and vise versa

------
lettergram
I have on online.net and vulr. The problem is backups and autoscaling. If you
know your work is constant and you have a cloud based backup that can spinup,
then you're fine. Otherwise, you run the risk of going down due to anything
from running out of bandwidth, RAM, etc.

